# Best conceal holster for 1911?



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all I have recently picked up my first handgun.

It is a 1911 mil spec from springfield.

I have my concealed carry liscense.

I am shopping for a good holster, I am not too worried about comfort, just how well it conceals. 

Any ideas out there?

Jake


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Navy Jake said:


> I am shopping for a good holster, I am not too worried about comfort, just how well it conceals.


I don't have a 1911, so I don't have an opinion on what holster to get for it. I just wanted to say that once you start carrying for long periods of time, you will be VERY concerned with comfort, so definitely add that into consideration.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's where I go frist when looking for a new holster.
http://www.usgalco.com/Default.asp
Page through there and see if you can find something you like. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I recomend you check out www.gunnersalley.com. I use a G-code comfort carryiwb and a serpa owb.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks baldy, I am buying the NSA II....


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I love the Milt Sparks VM2 Holsters, and I guess others do also. I called yesterday and checked on one I ordered in July and they said I'd probably get it in February. They are the most comfortable carry for me that I have found.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I use a Blackhawk Serpa for my G23. Love it!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The NSAII, bear in mind, works best on at least a 1.5" belt. Any narrower and you will experience the front of the holster diving down into the pants.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just got Galco's summer Comfort for my Kimber 5" and it's very comfortable - which for an IWB is saying something.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah I understand that if it is not comfortable it is certainly not concealable... 

Constant re-adjustment means bringing attention to it.....

But I spend maybe 70% of my time at work, and when I go out, it is normally like the grocery store, or food, or camping.... 

At work I can't carry (Navy avaition) and the rest of the time I am at home condition 1, or not too concerned... 

So I think the NSA II will work, thanks for everyone's feedback, maybe my opinion will change later on after carrying for a bit and getting used to handguns in general.....

Thanks again fellow shooters....

Jake


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*I like*

I love my DeSantis i have a compact 45 but you can get them for 1911.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I like Disantis and Milt Sparks.
Scott


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

I use a Mitch Rosen ARG alternately with a Milt Sparks VM2 for my Series 70 Government Models and like them both very much. The Rosen is more expensive but the wait for the VM2 is longer so the choice is something of a toss-up. There are several dealers for the VM2 (addresses on Sparks web site) that just might have one in stock so the wait could be bypassed if one had some in stock.

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I carry a 1911 a LOT. The NSAII is a good choice (I own one), its very convenient to put on and tale off. Mike is dead on with the belt. You need a 1.5" and it should be thick. 
I would also recommend the SKY OPS as well. It has got to be the most concealable holster I have ever worn on the hip.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Hands down a Milt Sparks Versa Max 2...heres mine with a 4" Wilson 1911.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

That milt sparks looks nice..... 

I like the snap on on both sides of the holster...

I thought the sky ops were only for Sigs. I guess I need to do more research.

the NSA II is holding up just fine, I digs a little when I sit down, but I mainly sit down when in my truck, and I take it out then where it is more available anyway....

How much do those milt sparks holsters run?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Navy Jake said:


> I thought the sky ops were only for Sigs. I guess I need to do more research.
> 
> the NSA II is holding up just fine, I digs a little when I sit down, but I mainly sit down when in my truck, and I take it out then where it is more available anyway....


Galco makes the SkyOps for many guns. The one for the sig differs in the tension unit. 
Beware the practice of taking the gun off the belt while in the car. A guy got into a gunfight with a bunch of FBI agents many years ago. He killed two and woundes 4. One of the guys that got shot wasnt able to get into the fight right away because he was trying to get his gun off the floorboard of the car. He had taken it out and set it on the seat during the stop, it slid to the floor and he was defensless under fire.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Galco makes the SkyOps for many guns. The one for the sig differs in the tension unit.
> Beware the practice of taking the gun off the belt while in the car. A guy got into a gunfight with a bunch of FBI agents many years ago. He killed two and woundes 4. One of the guys that got shot wasnt able to get into the fight right away because he was trying to get his gun off the floorboard of the car. He had taken it out and set it on the seat during the stop, it slid to the floor and he was defensless under fire.


*Old Pad* is largely correct here...though I am pretty sure you aren't using police felony-stop tactics to bump cars containing bank robbers armed with Mini-14s. ;-)

Still, even a sudden stop can cause the gun to slide away and out of your control. Some guys like to put the pistol in the center console or wedge it between the seat and the console. (My new tree-hugger Honda car has no console, what to do, what to do??)


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah I have a Ford Ranger. 

There really is not a perfect place to put it to make it secure, and accessable. 

Makes sense though, not only that padawan, but If I ever got in a wreck that thing would bounce around the cab, and not feel great having it hit me or a buddy....

I think I am going to try to make a holster for when I am driving to attach to my truck somehow......hmmmm.....


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

This is where I usually begin my search for a new holster:

http://www.rigrate.com/


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

look into the Galco Side Snap Scabbard. Now you have a holster to put on and off the belt easily.

Holsters are like shoes. Diferent situations call for different versions.


----------

